
The Crushing Reality of Zoom School - jelliclesfarm
https://www.esquire.com/news-politics/a34028673/parenting-pandemic-zoom-school/
======
stolenmerch
I don't, for the life of me, see how the author can lay the entirety of this
unprecedented disater solely at the feet of Trump. Governors, municipalities,
and school districts have a tremendous amount of flexibility on how to handle
this dilemma. Unfortunately, there is no perfect answer. I get that it's more
satisfying to have a bad guy to point to, but it doesn't fix any of these
problems, which are murky and unknown.

As an aside, I also find it troubling this article isn't labeled as opinion
(at least on mobile), which it clearly is.

------
gedy
Everyone is different, but to be honest I got very little learning out of in-
person teaching until maybe college. Virtually all learning I did via reading,
not being talked to or "collaborating" in class. "Push style" education does
not seem like it works for remote learning.

~~~
titanomachy
I don't know if I learned all that much in grade school, but it wasn't too
soulcrushing either. Even as an adult with an ostensibly mature brain and
adult self-control, I can barely handle a remote, hour-long meeting of 30
people. Can't imagine what it's like for kids doing it all day.

------
m0zg
The reality will be far less crushing if everyone makes an honest effort to
make it work. Unfortunately that's not going to happen - people resist change.

